# INDIVIDUALS.CC.PORTLAND AUGUST 22ND



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
AUGUST [email protected] PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.
LOTS OF SPACE AND OPTIONAL GRASS PARKING.
FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON.
ANY?? CALL 503 327 4193.

DONT MISS IT THIS IS THE BIG ONE!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

good shyt, will be their!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Mar 23 2010, 11:11 PM~16982560
> *good shyt, will be their!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ITS GOING DOWN AUGUST 22ND :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 PM~16981958
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Well be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 27 2010, 06:46 PM~17019276
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Mar 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17019845
> *Well be there :thumbsup:
> *


lets do it.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17020710
> *what up homie
> *


SAME SHIT.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 27 2010, 10:03 PM~17020746
> *
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


 :biggrin: shit i will be there on the bumper 1 more time!! :biggrin: tell them duds i need that hop!!! :yes:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 29 2010, 09:38 AM~17033167
> *:biggrin:  shit i will be there on the bumper 1 more time!!  :biggrin:  tell them duds i need that hop!!! :yes:
> *



wut it dew O.G. Switch !  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 29 2010, 09:14 AM~17032396
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE. BRING THAT LS DOWN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 29 2010, 10:38 AM~17033167
> *:biggrin:  shit i will be there on the bumper 1 more time!!  :biggrin:  tell them duds i need that hop!!! :yes:
> *


YES SIR,WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU UP HERE HOMIE ANS WE WILL GET THE HOPS IN THIS TIME. WE WILL GET IT ALL THE WAY IN!!!!!!THE I WAY.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 29 2010, 01:19 PM~17034400
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i'm gonna bring my Blazer out of "RESPECT" fo' da' Killa,

but it's retired, so i won't be hopping anymore     

i'm on to better things !! i guess i gotta grow up sometime huh ?? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FORSURE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 30 2010, 05:25 PM~17047452
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FORSURE
> *


looking forward to seeing the RO gang out here


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 30 2010, 01:15 PM~17045217
> *i'm gonna bring my Blazer out of "RESPECT" fo' da' Killa,
> 
> but it's retired, so i won't be hopping anymore
> ...


been cool to see you come this far in this game. always cool to see you do your thing.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 29 2010, 11:38 AM~17033167
> *:biggrin:  shit i will be there on the bumper 1 more time!!  :biggrin:  tell them duds i need that hop!!! :yes:
> *


hope you bring'n your caddy you've been work'n on.if not cool to see ya back in the north west.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2010, 07:52 PM~17050217
> *been cool to see you come this far in this game. always cool to see you do your thing.
> *



thanks Killa


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

this is gonna be a hot one :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17037656
> *WHATS UP HOMIE. BRING THAT LS DOWN.
> *


gonna try homie :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 29 2010, 11:38 AM~17033167
> *:biggrin:  shit i will be there on the bumper 1 more time!!  :biggrin:  tell them duds i need that hop!!! :yes:
> *


what's up hom"I"e. We gonna have alot of fun see ya soon


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

BIG M made this a mandatory show :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 3 2010, 08:14 AM~17084690
> *BIG M made this a mandatory  show  :biggrin:
> *


IM SURE THEY WANT YOU THERE 2!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 3 2010, 09:14 AM~17084690
> *BIG M made this a mandatory  show  :biggrin:
> *


gonna be one of the biggest out here in portland.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 3 2010, 09:47 AM~17084905
> *IM SURE THEY WANT YOU THERE 2!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


look at ya!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 3 2010, 10:15 PM~17088721
> *gonna be one of the biggest out here in portland.
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 3 2010, 10:47 AM~17084905
> *IM SURE THEY WANT YOU THERE 2!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


WE CAN CRUZ AFTER THE SHOW TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

bump dis shit TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 4 2010, 09:03 PM~17096246
> *bump dis shit TTT
> *



Whats up D :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

tippy top


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 4 2010, 01:13 AM~17090471
> *WE CAN CRUZ AFTER THE SHOW TOO... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 6 2010, 06:39 PM~17116370
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 4 2010, 08:53 PM~17097443
> *:
> Whats up D  :biggrin:
> *



wut it dew lil' homie :biggrin: 

wutz good widdit ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 7 2010, 02:37 PM~17124413
> *wut it dew BIG homie  :biggrin:
> 
> wutz good widdit ?
> *


FIXED IT FOR YOU :biggrin: 

SHIT JUST WORKIN MY ASS OFF AS USUAL..WHATS GOOD WITH YOU D


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17124562
> *FIXED IT FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> SHIT JUST WORKIN MY ASS OFF AS USUAL..WHATS GOOD WITH YOU D
> *



steriods, and dumbell curls, stackin' little chipps when i can, thats about it

how bout you ?? all good ?

i need a new livin' room , you still at the spot ??


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 7 2010, 04:45 PM~17125570
> *steriods, and dumbell curls, stackin' little chipps when i can, thats about it
> 
> how bout you ?? all good ?
> ...



yup but im at the 105th sandy now come thru ill hook ya up


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 7 2010, 03:05 PM~17125784
> *yup but im at the 105th sandy now come thru ill hook ya up
> *



count on it homie


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

and i can't believe you guys locked that spot ...........................................


"THAT'S STRAIGHT UP GANGSTER SHIT" !! "respect" snap !! ...D-


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 7 2010, 05:25 PM~17125964
> *and i can't believe you guys locked that spot  ...........................................
> "THAT'S STRAIGHT UP GANGSTER SHIT" !!  "respect" snap !! ...D-
> *


  WE ARE JUST TRYING TO DO OUR PART IN THE LOWRIDER GAME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 7 2010, 04:25 PM~17125964
> *and i can't believe you guys locked that spot  ...........................................
> "THAT'S STRAIGHT UP GANGSTER SHIT" !!  "respect" snap !! ...D-
> *


 :wow:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 7 2010, 04:45 PM~17125570
> *steriods, and dumbell curls, stackin' little chipps when i can, thats about it
> 
> how bout you ?? all good ?
> ...


 hook it up nicca hahah jk :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 7 2010, 05:58 PM~17126815
> * WE ARE JUST TRYING TO DO OUR PART IN THE LOWRIDER GAME  :biggrin:
> *


your ride is coming together homie. :0


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

NICE, :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:  :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 7 2010, 04:58 PM~17126815
> * WE ARE JUST TRYING TO DO OUR PART IN THE LOWRIDER GAME  :biggrin:
> *



nice !


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 8 2010, 02:25 PM~17135931
> *:biggrin:    :roflmao:  :sprint:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 8 2010, 05:01 PM~17137256
> *  :wave:
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2010, 01:46 PM~17169563
> *
> *



WHATS UP KILLA YOU READY FOR SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17175398
> *WHATS UP KILLA YOU READY FOR SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *


you know it homie :wow:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 13 2010, 09:09 AM~17177493
> *
> *


what's up homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

will be a top notch car show and ultimate hop. trophies and cash prizes.
best of's, lowrider bikes,big rim award.
PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY AUGUST 22ND 2010

LIVE ENTERTAINMENT.


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 13 2010, 08:09 AM~17177493
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Apr 13 2010, 11:17 PM~17186872
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 13 2010, 06:21 PM~17184089
> *will be a top notch car show and ultimate hop. trophies and cash prizes.
> best of's, lowrider bikes,big rim award.
> PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY AUGUST 22ND 2010
> ...



i don't see a class for .......

beat up, torn up, used up, hopped out, mini suv shit- boxxes ????


:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i already know, just shut up D, huh !! :biggrin: :biggrin:   

lookin' forward to this one Killa fo' sho'


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 14 2010, 01:39 PM~17191821
> *i don't see a class for .......
> 
> beat up, torn up, used up, hopped out, mini suv shit- boxxes ????
> ...


 :420: :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 14 2010, 07:01 PM~17195977
> *:420:  :420:  :nicoderm:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 15 2010, 04:35 AM~17199250
> *  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP D :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt for the biggest show portland has to offer.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Im sure the Lowcos will be out for this one


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 16 2010, 08:13 AM~17211154
> *:wow:
> *


whos selling the 62 drop on cl down there


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 16 2010, 05:45 PM~17215290
> *whos selling the 62 drop on cl down there
> *


what one you talking about?i do't see one.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 16 2010, 06:02 PM~17215427
> *what one you talking about?i do't see one.
> *


whats up big tony


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 16 2010, 11:16 PM~17217948
> *whats up big tony
> *


notta J just waiting.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 16 2010, 04:09 PM~17215010
> *ttt for the biggest show portland has to offer.
> *


x100 what it do t.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 16 2010, 05:33 PM~17215216
> *:wow:
> *


what's up big mike


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 18 2010, 10:37 AM~17227688
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Whats good J, NW Lowriden TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 16 2010, 04:45 PM~17215290
> *whos selling the 62 drop on cl down there
> *


where i havent seen one, i may have got it!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 20 2010, 08:33 AM~17246078
> *where i havent seen one, i may have got it!
> *


hook it up thats what i want :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Apr 20 2010, 02:09 AM~17245046
> *Whats good J, NW Lowriden TTT  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT JUST CHILLION WAITING FOR THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 20 2010, 07:52 PM~17253159
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT. good to see shit going down in the NW


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt for the 'I'


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 22 2010, 09:34 PM~17276672
> *ttt for the 'I'
> *


sup t.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 20 2010, 07:33 AM~17246078
> *where i havent seen one, i may have got it!
> *


Not sure a guy at work was talking about it, has cash in hand if u have one


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 21 2010, 07:06 PM~17264673
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


ay homie you got any 59 parts for sale?? I cant find your number


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 07:38 PM~17284864
> *ay homie you got any 59 parts for sale?? I cant find your number
> *


503 327 4193 i have some ,what you looking for homie.


----------



## lopezes255m1 (Jul 23, 2009)

isn't LRM putting a show on this same day at the EXPO center


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> isn't LRM putting a show on this same day at the EXPO center
> 
> NO THEY ARE NOT. :angry:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 24 2010, 05:57 AM~17287567
> *TTT
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 24 2010, 08:16 AM~17287870
> *
> *


see ya in a few hrs homie


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17285626
> *503 327 4193 i have some ,what you looking for homie.
> *


some trim and shit and a windshield...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Apr 20 2010, 07:47 AM~17246152
> *hook it up thats what i want :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2010, 08:05 AM~17316067
> *:0
> *



What it dew homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 27 2010, 01:08 PM~17319345
> *What it dew homie
> *


PUTTING IN WORK!! :0 IT DONT STOP,ALMOST THERE! SEE YOU IN MORNING.
TTT FOR AUGUST 22ND.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2010, 11:06 PM~17325866
> *PUTTING IN WORK!! :0 IT DONT STOP,ALMOST THERE! SEE YOU IN MORNING.
> TTT FOR AUGUST 22ND.
> *


yes sir


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

front page


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 28 2010, 07:57 AM~17328593
> *front page
> *


page 7 ...damn...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump........................... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 28 2010, 11:11 PM~17337362
> *bump........................... :biggrin:
> *


you gonna make our show homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

the concession stand will be open.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 28 2010, 10:57 PM~17337758
> *you gonna make our show homie
> *


oh yeeees, the whole crew could make it


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17345512
> *oh yeeees, the whole crew could make it
> *


Nice we are going to all go have drinks while lowcos Are in town


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 27 2010, 01:08 PM~17319345
> *What it dew homie
> *


what it do onetight94


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17347183
> *what it do onetight94
> *


what's up b"I"g hom"I"e. See ya soon :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTY


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


it's going down ttt mark your calenders.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GONNA BE IN PORTLAND THAT WEEKEND SEEING FAMILY GONNA CHECK IT OUT FOR SURE.*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

are there any rules for your hop?or just what it is. e.i. single,double,radical?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 2 2010, 06:58 AM~17364206
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 2 2010, 01:34 PM~17366306
> *GONNA BE IN PORTLAND THAT WEEKEND SEEING FAMILY GONNA CHECK IT OUT FOR SURE.
> *


COME THRU AND CHECK IT OUT HOMIE.HOLLA AT ME I GOT YOU ANYTHING YOU NEED.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 2 2010, 05:50 PM~17367600
> *are there any rules for your hop?or just what it is. e.i. single,double,radical?
> *


SINGLE PUMP STREET, ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS
DOUBLE PUMP STREET,ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS.

SINGLE PUMP ALL OUT, ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS.NO TRUCKS.
FOR THE REAL KING OF THE STREET SINGLE PUMP.

ALL OUT ANYTHING GOES NO GETTING STUCK,SINGLE SWITCH ONLY.
FOR THE REAL KING OF THE STREET.

3 CARS MAKE A CLASS FOR FULL CASH PAYOUT, 500 PER CLASS.

ANY QUESTIONS FIRE AWAY, BASICALLY THE SAME SHIT AS ALWAYS.

IM NOT GONNA BE A STICKLER ON THE HOP RULES, IT WILL BE KEPT EVEN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 2 2010, 06:13 PM~17367719
> *
> *


WHATS UPPER STEVE-0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 08:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 2 2010, 08:07 PM~17368667
> *COME THRU AND CHECK IT OUT HOMIE.HOLLA AT ME I GOT YOU ANYTHING YOU NEED.
> *



*THANKS BROTHA!!! I'LL HOLLA AT YA A WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW.*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17368772
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET, ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS
> DOUBLE PUMP STREET,ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS.
> 
> ...


not really for me but i thought it would help all the people with questions.plus get tired of just saying"ttt".


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17381393
> *THANKS BROTHA!!! I'LL HOLLA AT YA A WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW.
> *


hit me up in advance homie ill get you my number.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 4 2010, 07:05 AM~17385115
> *hit me up in advance homie ill get you my number.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 i have a feeling there will be a couple cars brand new in the hop pit.
and all of the rest of our fleet will be out there :0 
gonna be a big event.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 2 2010, 08:15 PM~17368772
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET, ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS
> DOUBLE PUMP STREET,ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS.
> 
> ...


Wut up killa...
Trailing arm extensions? Drop mounts?
Thanks...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@May 4 2010, 10:35 PM~17394870
> *Wut up killa...
> Trailing arm extensions? Drop mounts?
> Thanks...
> *


trailing arm extension ok. drop mounts will put you in the single radical.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 4 2010, 07:52 AM~17385444
> *TTT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 5 2010, 07:47 AM~17397433
> *trailing arm extension ok. drop mounts will put you in the single radical.
> *


  TTT...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@May 6 2010, 06:10 PM~17412899
> * TTT...
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

What's up northwest


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@May 9 2010, 12:09 AM~17432244
> *What's up northwest
> *


just waiting for august 22nd


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17432389
> *just waiting for august 22nd
> *


Hope you make a few other show between then too LOL this should be a good show too i know the last one was


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17432389
> *just waiting for august 22nd
> *


Hey tonmy if you get not enough from Inmdividuals Show,, thenm on the 29th comne to shute park hillsboro,,""king of the Northwest show and hop", im looking foward to support the Individuals show! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17432389
> *just waiting for august 22nd
> *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 9 2010, 08:54 AM~17433451
> *Hey tonmy if you get not enough from Inmdividuals Show,, thenm on the 29th comne to shute park hillsboro,,""king of the Northwest show and hop", im looking foward to support the Individuals show! :biggrin:
> *


it's on the calender this year.no bullshit i'll be at your show for sure.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 10 2010, 01:39 PM~17444558
> *
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

Who's gonna DJ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@May 13 2010, 03:58 PM~17479940
> *Who's gonna DJ?
> *


I'll let you know homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ROLLIN DVDS ARE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE FILMING THIS EVENT!!
MONSTER HOP OFF!! COME WIN SOME CASH AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH THE INDIVIDUALS THE 503 WAY.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 15 2010, 09:07 AM~17497940
> *ROLLIN DVDS ARE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE FILMING THIS EVENT!!
> MONSTER HOP OFF!! COME WIN SOME CASH AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH THE INDIVIDUALS THE 503 WAY.
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 15 2010, 09:07 AM~17497940
> *ROLLIN DVDS ARE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE FILMING THIS EVENT!!
> MONSTER HOP OFF!! COME WIN SOME CASH AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH THE INDIVIDUALS THE 503 WAY.
> *



*MIGHT BRING A NOR CAL HOPPER OUT THERE DT POWERED. :0 *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 16 2010, 07:56 PM~17509409
> *MIGHT BRING A NOR CAL HOPPER OUT THERE DT POWERED. :0
> *


NICE COME GET SOME OF THIS MONEY GONNA BE GIVEN OUT.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17509825
> *NICE COME GET SOME OF THIS MONEY GONNA BE GIVEN OUT.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 15 2010, 09:07 AM~17497940
> *ROLLIN DVDS ARE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE FILMING THIS EVENT!!
> MONSTER HOP OFF!! COME WIN SOME CASH AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH THE INDIVIDUALS THE 503 WAY.
> *


*TTT*... for the Homie Killa reppin that *503 *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@May 17 2010, 10:19 PM~17523230
> *TTT... for the Homie Killa reppin that 503
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTFT*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 18 2010, 01:37 AM~17524504
> *
> *


what it do homie!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 21 2010, 08:48 AM~17561404
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow: whats up homie. bust that cutlass out :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 21 2010, 09:55 PM~17568156
> *:wow:  whats up homie. bust that cutlass out :wow:
> *


GOT IT SOLD


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

imma bring my kid with her single pump hopper if i finish it!!


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

ill be at this show for sure


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 22 2010, 08:48 AM~17570183
> *GOT IT SOLD
> *


 :0 whats next?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 22 2010, 02:11 PM~17571543
> *imma bring my kid with her single pump hopper if i finish it!!
> *


whats up homie. make it happen!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Olds_Killer_@May 22 2010, 02:28 PM~17571617
> *ill be at this show for sure
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 21 2010, 06:24 AM~17560684
> *
> what it do homie!
> *


just tryin to get this 59 out on the street pimp


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't wait for this show, the BIG "M" will be their IN full force repp'N for the N.W. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 22 2010, 10:52 PM~17574760
> *just tryin to get this 59 out on the street pimp
> *


stop by shop next time you in the area homie


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

All car clubs and solo riders welcome!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@May 23 2010, 06:33 PM~17579883
> *All car clubs and solo riders welcome!!
> *


vendor booths available. call 503 327 4193 for info.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 23 2010, 05:45 AM~17575794
> *stop by shop next time you in the area homie
> *


will do


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

What's up killa


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

wassup homies TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 24 2010, 05:21 PM~17589824
> *wassup homies TTT
> *


what's up D


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@May 24 2010, 12:04 PM~17587182
> *What's up killa
> *


 :420: :420: you know me homie.
see you wednesday.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what's up Killa*


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 24 2010, 10:48 PM~17594194
> *:420:  :420: you know me homie.
> see you wednesday.
> *


yes siiiiiirrrrrrrrr


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 24 2010, 10:51 PM~17595069
> *what's up Killa
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 25 2010, 07:17 AM~17596950
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



*FINISHING UP SOME PROJECT AND KEEPIN BUSY TRYING TO MAKE YOUR PICNIC WITH A RIDE.*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 25 2010, 08:05 PM~17604087
> *FINISHING UP SOME PROJECT AND KEEPIN BUSY TRYING TO MAKE YOUR PICNIC WITH A RIDE.
> *


would love to see it happen homie


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 25 2010, 08:39 PM~17604624
> *would love to see it happen homie
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 25 2010, 09:39 PM~17604624
> *would love to see it happen homie
> *


see ya tommorrow homie!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@May 26 2010, 12:13 AM~17606535
> *see ya tommorrow homie!!!!
> *


what up bro hows everything


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 26 2010, 12:15 AM~17606549
> *what up bro hows everything
> *


good Just need to get this car done! How's everything going for you homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@May 26 2010, 10:25 AM~17609650
> *good Just need to get this car done!  How's everything going for you homie
> *


good here to bro just liven still trying to plann on going out there


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 26 2010, 12:05 PM~17610474
> *good here to bro just liven still trying to plann on going out there
> *


good shit homie keep in touch let us know when you wanna come up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@May 26 2010, 11:49 PM~17618122
> *good shit homie keep in touch let us know when you wanna come up
> *


will do bro im trying to make it for this shin dig you guys are having :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin: whats good....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! that's right I will be at this show film this event! Just confirmed it with killa and the individuals C.C that i will be there on august 22! so come out and rep for your city!*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 27 2010, 07:48 AM~17620376
> *uffin: whats good....
> *


what it do homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 27 2010, 07:48 AM~17620377
> *Man! that's right I will be at this show film this event! Just confirmed it with killa and the individuals C.C that i will be there on august 22! so come out and rep for your city!
> *


THANKS ROLLIN. ITS GOING DOWN.

JUST TO MAKE IT INTERESTING ,THERE HAS BEEN ALOT OF TALK AND HATE OUT THERE AND ANYONE WHO HAS A ISSUE BE HERE.
I WILL TAKE ON ANY CHALLANGER AND ALL CHALLENGES, 
SO ANYONE WHO WANT TO SERVE UP BIG KILLA BE HERE AND WE CAN GET BUSY. THAT MAGENTA KANDI 64 WILL BE THERE ON LITTLE TIRES.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 27 2010, 08:06 AM~17620501
> *THANKS ROLLIN. ITS GOING DOWN.
> 
> JUST TO MAKE IT INTERESTING ,THERE HAS BEEN ALOT OF TALK AND HATE OUT THERE AND ANYONE WHO HAS A ISSUE BE HERE.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 27 2010, 08:30 PM~17627207
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up big mike ? Hit me up


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+May 27 2010, 07:48 AM~17620377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT 4 the N.W. this will be a BAD MUTHA you wont want to miss!!!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Individuals


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 6 2010, 10:22 PM~17713397
> *Individuals
> *


ttt for the big I


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jun 6 2010, 01:50 PM~17709229
> *TTT 4 the N.W. this will be a BAD MUTHA you wont want to miss!!!
> *


that's right homie!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 27 2010, 08:48 AM~17620377
> *Man! that's right I will be at this show film this event! Just confirmed it with killa and the individuals C.C that i will be there on august 22! so come out and rep for your city!
> *


x2 putting it out there.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 8 2010, 11:01 AM~17727073
> *x2 putting it out there.
> *


thanks Tony


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 8 2010, 01:43 PM~17728509
> *thanks Tony
> *


got to keep this shit going if we do't they will be alot ricers and donk riders out.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 8 2010, 03:11 PM~17729866
> *got to keep this shit going if we do't they will be alot ricers and donk riders out.
> *



Hell Na.. the bIg I brings out the lows! :machinegun:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jun 8 2010, 04:14 PM~17729889
> *Hell Na.. the bIg I brings out the lows!  :machinegun:
> *


we know this but portland is a little different.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 8 2010, 03:17 PM~17729919
> *we know this but portland is a little different.
> *



Ok well then we comin deep from Cali!!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jun 8 2010, 04:19 PM~17729949
> *Ok well then we comin deep from Cali!!!!
> *


hell ya good to hear.they pick the best spot to have the show at.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 8 2010, 03:22 PM~17729964
> *hell ya good to hear.they pick the best spot to have the show at.
> *


Sick! If all goes well we'll see u there homie!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jun 8 2010, 04:23 PM~17729976
> *Sick! If all goes well we'll see u there homie!
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jun 8 2010, 04:19 PM~17729949
> *Ok well then we comin deep from Cali!!!!
> *


now that's what I'm talkin bout homie


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jun 8 2010, 03:14 PM~17729889
> *Hell Na.. the bIg I brings out the lows!  :machinegun:
> *


IF YA DONT KNOW ASK SOMEBODY PORTLAND BIG I PUTS IT DOWN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Jun 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17734286
> *
> *


  WHAT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 9 2010, 08:47 AM~17736195
> *  WHAT IT DO HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 9 2010, 10:35 AM~17737559
> *:biggrin:
> *


you awake yet???


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTMFT :thumbsup: *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 10 2010, 08:47 AM~17747585
> *you awake yet???
> *


what's up big homie I'll see ya guys tommorrow after work :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 11 2010, 11:34 PM~17765480
> *what's up big homie I'll see ya guys tommorrow after work :biggrin:
> *


we be there deep homie :wow:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 12 2010, 07:33 AM~17766551
> *we be there deep homie :wow:
> *


what it do big dog can i setup a booth???????
Ill pm u the details


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

August 22nd this will be the spot fo' sho' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 12 2010, 10:32 AM~17767656
> *what it do big dog can i setup a booth???????
> Ill pm u the details
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 13 2010, 01:09 AM~17772233
> *:cheesy:
> *


dam cousin your all over layitlow tonite.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Lookin real good out there today fellas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jun 13 2010, 08:42 PM~17777017
> *Lookin real good out there today fellas!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Click on the pic

*
KILLA CAR'S DOING GOOD*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 14 2010, 09:42 PM~17787882
> *
> Click on the pic
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

good shit there!,,you dudes are coming strong


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 16 2010, 09:00 AM~17802714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 16 2010, 09:00 AM~17802714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 16 2010, 05:06 PM~17807659
> *:biggrin:
> *


Shows gonna be cracking. We have a area to gas hop some shit too.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 13 2010, 10:04 PM~17778595
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Jun 19 2010, 05:18 PM~17833897
> *Shows gonna be cracking. We have a area to gas hop some shit too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

this is the show out here in portland this year


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

if its not on your list, put it on it this is gonna be good.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 23 2010, 12:54 AM~17863278
> *ttt
> *


whas up big Tony.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

whats good fellas?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 26 2010, 09:21 AM~17892155
> *whats good  fellas?
> *


What's up Billy


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 26 2010, 11:43 PM~17896832
> *What's up Billy
> *


Nada,,just working on my next project,,triying to get back in da game...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Roll call ?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

comming up!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 28 2010, 03:44 PM~17909560
> *Roll call ?
> *


IM IN AND SO ARE THE TEAM, IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS DOG , IM SURE I HAVE SOME EXTRA 4 YOU :biggrin: LMK WHAT YOU NEED . JUST BECAUSE IM IN A DIFFERNT CLUB DONT MEAN I WONT HELP ANYONE OUT!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 29 2010, 08:43 PM~17922021
> *IM IN AND SO ARE THE TEAM, IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS DOG , IM SURE I HAVE SOME EXTRA 4 YOU  :biggrin: LMK WHAT YOU NEED . JUST BECAUSE IM IN A DIFFERNT CLUB DONT MEAN I WONT HELP ANYONE OUT!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


  good shit right there.


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 26 2010, 08:21 AM~17892155
> *whats good  fellas?
> *


Que paso loco


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

T.T.T. FOR PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.EXIT 306 OFF I-5.DELTA PARK EXIT.


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 2 2010, 09:53 AM~17944650
> *T.T.T. FOR PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.EXIT 306 OFF I-5.DELTA PARK EXIT.
> *


Good look T.


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

you guys going to have a motorcycle class? hno:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Destralo Knuckles_@Jul 2 2010, 11:02 AM~17945220
> *you guys going to have a motorcycle class? hno:
> *


Sure are. I think a few guys I know will be out there with there harleys.


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

can you send me info? Not sure if my street glide is up to par but am willing to give it a shot


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Destralo Knuckles_@Jul 2 2010, 12:02 PM~17945220
> *you guys going to have a motorcycle class? hno:
> *


fuck what about a burn-out comp?we at the track.


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

I'm down. I have to finish breaking in my motor lol. stage 4 107" throwing down about 130 hps before final tune.. 





































:sprint:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

love them sreet glides!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 2 2010, 10:32 AM~17945495
> *fuck what about a burn-out comp?we at the track.
> *



burn out and a rolling hop contest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 2 2010, 12:46 PM~17945618
> *burn out and a rolling hop contest!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOT TO BE MISSED.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT for the NW shows! :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 2 2010, 12:46 PM~17945618
> *burn out and a rolling hop contest!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up rider


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 5 2010, 09:02 AM~17963047
> *TTT for the NW shows!  :thumbsup:
> *


hey homie your club gonna make it ?


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

We will be there but probably just rollin our Converse. Might have one car done this year but that's about it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 5 2010, 09:34 PM~17969156
> *We will be there but probably just rollin our Converse.  Might have one car done this year but that's about it.
> *


good enough!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17969156
> *We will be there but probably just rollin our Converse.  Might have one car done this year but that's about it.
> *


Good shit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and i might just suprise yall with an appearance.. 


best of luck if i cant make it INDIVIDUALS but health is startin to have issues n dunno what is goin on just yet..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 5 2010, 10:14 AM~17964107
> *What's up rider
> *



waddup champ


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 6 2010, 08:38 AM~17971625
> *waddup champ
> *


Chillion at work what's up with ya


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Same here homie- cant wait to kick again soon!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 6 2010, 02:26 PM~17974081
> *Same here homie- cant wait to kick again soon!!
> *


TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 6 2010, 12:35 AM~17970343
> *and i might just suprise yall with an appearance..
> best of luck if i cant make it INDIVIDUALS but health is startin to have issues n dunno what is goin on just yet..
> *


Cool thanks bro


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 5 2010, 07:30 PM~17967745
> *hey homie your club gonna make it ?
> *


yes we are we are throwing this show :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

tttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 8 2010, 09:43 PM~17999420
> *tttt
> *


what up TowinE


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 9 2010, 10:32 AM~18001768
> *what up TowinE
> *


notta chillen.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 7 2010, 12:24 PM~17983406
> *Cool thanks bro
> *


you know it bro :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 9 2010, 08:39 PM~18006744
> *:wave:
> *


what's up homie


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WE ARE DEFINITELY GONNA TRY TO MAKE THIS ONE!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 10 2010, 10:32 AM~18010066
> *WE ARE DEFINITELY GONNA TRY TO MAKE THIS ONE!!!
> *


That would be great homie ! We had slot of fun in Moses lake.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2010, 05:01 PM~18012489
> *TTT
> *



HOPE I CAN MAKE THIS ONE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 10 2010, 09:32 AM~18010066
> *WE ARE DEFINITELY GONNA TRY TO MAKE THIS ONE!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 10 2010, 08:34 PM~18013248
> *HOPE I CAN MAKE THIS ONE
> *


man i think you have too!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 10 2010, 08:34 PM~18013248
> *HOPE I CAN MAKE THIS ONE
> *


Cool let us know.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what's up Killa how the planning on the picnic going is all doing good.*


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

What's up killa


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 11 2010, 02:12 PM~18017524
> *what's up Killa how the planning on the picnic going is all doing good.
> *


damn killa going to feed us too?j/playing.ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 11 2010, 01:12 PM~18017524
> *what's up Killa how the planning on the picnic going is all doing good.
> *


alls well homie its going down the 22nd.come on up and lets do this.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

come out and play!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 14 2010, 02:28 PM~18045529
> *come out and play!!!
> *


What's up rider


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up bro!!! getting ready to start on the ride!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

im thereeeeeeee this coming 22nd on august!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2010, 06:44 PM~18047803
> *im thereeeeeeee this coming 22nd on august!!
> *


Good shit


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2010, 06:44 PM~18047803
> *im thereeeeeeee this coming 22nd on august!!
> *


x1963-64 and 2002.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 14 2010, 07:24 PM~18048127
> *x1963-64 and 2002.
> *


Whats up big Tony


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 16 2010, 09:18 AM~18060572
> *Whats up big Tony
> *


NOTA JUST ENJOYING THE 5 0 3 SUNSHINE.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 16 2010, 01:26 PM~18062211
> *NOTA JUST ENJOYING THE 5 0 3 SUNSHINE.
> *


I heard that.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT for the 503


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Plenty out-of-towners gonna be there


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

august is gona be a busy month for the 503 and the NW


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 17 2010, 01:49 PM~18069254
> *Plenty out-of-towners gonna be there
> *


Portland,washington,cali,Canada


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

To The Top


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*ttt TAKING THE CAR SHOW SCENE IN PORTLAND TO THE NEXT LEVEL!</span></span>*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2010, 10:55 PM~18078937
> *ttt TAKING THE CAR SHOW SCENE IN PORTLAND TO THE NEXT LEVEL!</span></span>
> *


killa you do't or ain't got no RAPPERS do you?i hope not hate to see what happened to TRI CITIES R.O. i feel you do't do't need any imo.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what happened up there Tony??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 18 2010, 10:52 PM~18079280
> *killa you do't or ain't got no RAPPERS do you?i hope not hate to see what happened to TRI CITIES R.O. i feel you do't do't need any imo.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Big Tony we should be good I think there is more to the story then what was put out for us to see


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 18 2010, 10:52 PM~18079280
> *killa you do't or ain't got no RAPPERS do you?i hope not hate to see what happened to TRI CITIES R.O. i feel you do't do't need any imo.
> *


GOT IT TONE. THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER EVENT IN PORTLAND THIS YEAR!!!
ULTIMATE CAR HOP,THE REAL KING OF THE N.W 500 PER CLASS PAYOUT!!!
WE HAVE ALL KINDS OF THING GOING ON THAT DAY HOMIE. TRUST ME ITS GOING DOWN!!
ENTERTAINMENT!!   CANT STOP US NOW TONE!! :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 17 2010, 12:49 PM~18069254
> *Plenty out-of-towners gonna be there
> *


YES COME GET THIS HOP MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 17 2010, 12:49 PM~18069254
> *Plenty out-of-towners gonna be there
> *


YES COME GET THIS HOP MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 10 2010, 08:04 PM~18013459
> *man i think you have too!
> *


requesting day off tomorrow pretty sure ill be there i have tooooooo


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 11 2010, 10:19 AM~18016635
> *Cool let us know.
> *


pretty sure ill be there entry on sat or sun dont think im gonna drive her up from here tho may be from albany or salem but not from where im at


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17969503
> *good enough!!!
> *


TTT I SHOULD BE THERE (SOLO RIDER) :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 19 2010, 07:24 PM~18086881
> *TTT I SHOULD BE THERE (SOLO RIDER) :biggrin:
> *


TIGHT HOMIE CANT WAIT!! WE CAN HOOK UP SATURDAY HOMIE IF YOU MAKE IT UP THEN. CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT DUCE OUT HERE SHINING


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2010, 09:48 AM~18081403
> *what happened up there Tony??
> *


their permit got pulled cauce of gang related rappers :angry: that's what the fair grounds said.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18086827
> *pretty sure ill be there entry on sat or sun dont think im gonna drive her up from here tho may be from albany or salem but not from where im at
> *


Move in Sunday homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 19 2010, 10:24 PM~18089670
> *their permit got pulled cauce of gang related rappers :angry: that's what the fair grounds said.
> *



I read that shyt.....................B.S.!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 19 2010, 11:24 PM~18089670
> *their permit got pulled cauce of gang related rappers :angry: that's what the fair grounds said.
> *


were in the big city tone there gangster rapper all over this bitch.
if you venture off to the country that might happen.
AUGUST 22ND IS WHEN IT REALLY CRACKS OFF.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 19 2010, 08:17 PM~18086788
> *requesting day off tomorrow  pretty sure ill be there i have tooooooo
> *


tell them you have to go to the national church of lowriding.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 19 2010, 08:05 PM~18086610
> *YES COME GET THIS HOP MONEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If I can get a new setup in time homie we be out ther to support


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 20 2010, 01:25 PM~18093655
> *tell them you have to go to the national church of lowriding.
> *


i told them religious, tradition and or cultural beliefs :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 20 2010, 05:41 PM~18096063
> *If I can get a new setup in time homie we be out ther to support
> *


  cant ask for anymore than that :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 20 2010, 08:40 PM~18097830
> *i told them religious, tradition and or cultural beliefs :biggrin:
> *


I BELIEVE IN HOPPING CARS OR RIDING LOW!! :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 20 2010, 10:28 PM~18098361
> *I BELIEVE IN HOPPING CARS OR RIDING LOW!! :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


What's good homie


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 20 2010, 09:40 PM~18097830
> *i told them religious, tradition and or cultural beliefs :biggrin:
> *


that will work. :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

All car clubs and solo riders welcome. Bring a BBQ grill if you would like.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18102478
> *All car clubs and solo riders welcome. Bring a BBQ grill if you would like.
> *


yes if you wanna bbq thats fine bring your grill. there will be a concession stand open too. :biggrin: 
:wow:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16980304
> *CAR SHOW AND HOP. TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> 500.00 PER CLASS HOP.
> FULL CAR SHOW, DIFFERENT CLASSES.
> ...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18113971
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Eric


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 22 2010, 09:55 PM~18118350
> *What's up Eric
> *


what up homie.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 23 2010, 08:41 AM~18120898
> *what up homie.
> *


got your text that was some funny shit.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 23 2010, 08:41 AM~18120898
> *what up homie.
> *


What it dew homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 22 2010, 10:55 PM~18118350
> *What's up Eric
> *


what up bro how are you ?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 23 2010, 10:03 AM~18121987
> *got your text that was some funny shit.
> *


AUGUST 22ND ITS GOIN DOWN HOMIE. CAR SHOW. ENTERTAINMENT.FOOD
MAJOR CAR HOPPING. I BET YOU I DRIVE MY 64 THERE ON THE FREEWAY!!.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 23 2010, 04:00 PM~18125502
> *AUGUST 22ND ITS GOIN DOWN HOMIE. CAR SHOW. ENTERTAINMENT.FOOD
> MAJOR CAR HOPPING. I BET YOU I DRIVE MY 64 THERE ON THE FREEWAY!!.
> *



that's what i'm talkin' bout !!  waddup Killa


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 23 2010, 08:17 PM~18126722
> *that's what i'm talkin' bout !!    waddup Killa
> *


WORKIN ON THIS IMPALA TRYING TO GET IT FINISHED UP! ABOUT IT HOMIE.AND ALOT OF :420:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 23 2010, 06:00 PM~18125502
> *AUGUST 22ND ITS GOIN DOWN HOMIE. CAR SHOW. ENTERTAINMENT.FOOD
> MAJOR CAR HOPPING. I BET YOU I DRIVE MY 64 THERE ON THE FREEWAY!!.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 23 2010, 05:00 PM~18125502
> *AUGUST 22ND ITS GOIN DOWN HOMIE. CAR SHOW. ENTERTAINMENT.FOOD
> MAJOR CAR HOPPING. I BET YOU I DRIVE MY 64 THERE ON THE FREEWAY!!.
> *


what time are you guys rolling out there ?


http://www.layitlow.net/pics/
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/th_HPIM19831JPGCLV.jpg
1007/th_HPIM19831JPGCLV.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 24 2010, 11:35 AM~18130285
> *what time are you guys rolling out there ?
> 
> 1007/th_HPIM19831JPGCLV.jpg[/IMG]
> *


62 looking real nice homie!! We will be out at pir at 6am.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Jul 24 2010, 01:07 PM~18130466
> *62 looking real nice homie!! We will be out at pir at 6am.
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 24 2010, 12:35 PM~18130285
> *what time are you guys rolling out there ?
> 
> 1007/th_HPIM19831JPGCLV.jpg[/IMG]
> *


seen it in person realy nice 62


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 25 2010, 01:48 AM~18134518
> *seen it in person realy nice 62
> *


What's up homie can't wait to kick it with the homiez


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

how much for spectators?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Jul 25 2010, 12:05 PM~18136498
> *how much for spectators?
> *


 10 includes raffle ticket.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 23 2010, 09:20 PM~18126739
> *WORKIN ON THIS IMPALA TRYING TO GET IT FINISHED UP! ABOUT IT HOMIE.AND ALOT OF :420:
> *


hay fam if I can aford to get a one way ticket 2 fly Ill shoot up there a day or to before dee goes so I can help you get it done and Ill just roll back with him


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

I know Daryl and i will be there. I miss the northwest! Steakbites and cloudy skies. 

shit i might have to hit up stars cabaret again :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 25 2010, 10:59 PM~18140195
> *I know Daryl and i will be there. I miss the northwest! Steakbites and cloudy skies.
> 
> shit i might have to hit up stars cabaret again :biggrin:
> *


you rollen to bro thats good to hear you comming as a prospect :biggrin: im just fucking with you bro its bout to be off the hook out there


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 25 2010, 02:23 PM~18137470
> *10 includes raffle ticket.
> *


nice, thanks man


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 25 2010, 10:30 AM~18135565
> *What's up homie can't wait to kick it with the homiez
> *


me to


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 25 2010, 10:25 PM~18140394
> *you rollen to bro thats good to hear you comming as a prospect  :biggrin: im just fucking with you bro its bout to be off the hook out there
> *


lol. i went to one a few years ago where killa broke out with the pink 64. saw all the homies from the northwest out there. had a bad ass time.

i miss the northwest flavor on the rides. it seems like people take the extra time in the garage, maybe because it rains so much. 

i was a graffiti writer in ptown for years, so when i go back i get the urge to go out and paint again too. alot of good times and hoodrats


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 26 2010, 08:23 AM~18141966
> *lol. i went to one a few years ago where killa broke out with the pink 64. saw all the homies from the northwest out there. had a bad ass time.
> 
> i miss the northwest flavor on the rides. it seems like people take the extra time in the garage, maybe because it rains so much.
> ...



dam it i need to roll out w/ yall I never been up there.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 25 2010, 08:59 PM~18140195
> *I know Daryl and i will be there. I miss the northwest! Steakbites and cloudy skies.
> 
> shit i might have to hit up stars cabaret again :biggrin:
> *



BRING all the homies- Homies  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 26 2010, 03:04 PM~18145077
> *BRING all the homies- Homies   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea. its been a minute. what you been up to man. i think d said you were buildin a lincoln or a lac now. we should catch up on shit when we get out there. you still makin videos?


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 26 2010, 08:42 AM~18142077
> *dam it i need to roll out w/ yall I never been up there.
> *


northwest is a whole different ballgame bro. laidback nobody trippin on colors and shit.

when people out here think of oregon, lowriding is the last thing they think about, but theres some clean ass rides up there. painted bellys chromed out and ridin on the freeway. id move back if my lady would let me :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 25 2010, 09:56 PM~18140164
> *hay fam if I can aford to get  a one way ticket 2 fly  Ill shoot up there a day or to before dee goes so I can help you get it done and Ill just roll back with him
> *


cool let me know homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 26 2010, 05:50 PM~18146550
> *northwest is a whole different ballgame bro. laidback nobody trippin on colors and shit.
> 
> when people out here think of oregon, lowriding is the last thing they think about, but theres some clean ass rides up there. painted bellys chromed out and ridin on the freeway. id move back if my lady would let me :uh:  :uh:
> *


what it do scott be good to see ya again homie. it will be a great time :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 26 2010, 08:42 AM~18142077
> *dam it i need to roll out w/ yall I never been up there.
> *


lets do it homie more hands to polish candie and chrome :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 26 2010, 04:04 PM~18146130
> *hell yea. its been a minute. what you been up to man. i think d said you were buildin a lincoln or a lac now. we should catch up on shit when we get out there. you still makin videos?
> *



Cant wait to see U and big D, Way to keep lowriding.

To you other questions ALL YES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I KNOW SOME OF YOU REMEMBER SAFARIS!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 26 2010, 08:02 PM~18147356
> *cool let me know homie.
> *


will do bro


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 26 2010, 05:50 PM~18146550
> *northwest is a whole different ballgame bro. laidback nobody trippin on colors and shit.
> 
> when people out here think of oregon, lowriding is the last thing they think about, but theres some clean ass rides up there. painted bellys chromed out and ridin on the freeway. id move back if my lady would let me :uh:  :uh:
> *



cant wait!


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 26 2010, 07:06 PM~18147400
> *lets do it homie more hands to polish candie and chrome :biggrin:
> *



fasho fam I got the gas money already!!! :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 20 2010, 09:11 AM~18091185
> *were in the big city tone there gangster rapper all over this bitch.
> if you venture off to the country that might happen.
> AUGUST 22ND IS WHEN IT REALLY CRACKS OFF.
> *


TTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

is there gonna be a beer garden or something like that?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 23 2010, 06:00 PM~18125502
> *AUGUST 22ND ITS GOIN DOWN HOMIE. CAR SHOW. ENTERTAINMENT.FOOD
> MAJOR CAR HOPPING. I BET YOU I DRIVE MY 64 THERE ON THE FREEWAY!!.
> *


i ain't betting.lol.but cool


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 26 2010, 07:04 PM~18147380
> *what it do scott be good to see ya again homie. it will be a great time  :biggrin:
> *


you too bro cant wait


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 27 2010, 12:57 PM~18154409
> *is there gonna be a beer garden or something like that?
> *


i will find out today. there will be a private one!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FLYERS COMING END OF WEEK!! 

IF ANYONE WANTS A STACK TO GIVE OUT IN YOUR AREA. P.M.

WE WILL SHIP THEM TO YOU. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 28 2010, 04:40 PM~18167000
> *FLYERS COMING END OF WEEK!!
> 
> IF ANYONE WANTS A STACK TO GIVE OUT IN YOUR AREA. P.M.
> ...



try to get some to me asap ill spread them around up here


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 28 2010, 07:30 PM~18168180
> *try to get some to me asap ill spread them around up here
> *


holla at me when your up here homie ill get you them.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 28 2010, 06:30 PM~18168180
> *try to get some to me asap ill spread them around up here
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 29 2010, 01:44 PM~18174974
> *
> *


What's up homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn,,august is sure a busy month for all of us!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 28 2010, 05:40 PM~18167000
> *FLYERS COMING END OF WEEK!! IF ANYONE WANTS A STACK TO GIVE OUT IN YOUR AREA. P.M.WE WILL SHIP THEM TO YOU. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. *


Come thru on sunday and pass them out at our picnic in hillsboro homie...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 31 2010, 10:13 AM~18192837
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up rider


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT for the 22nd what up big J


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 27 2010, 12:57 PM~18154409
> *is there gonna be a beer garden or something like that?
> *


yes homie beer garden is cracking!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2010, 07:20 PM~18201921
> *yes homie beer garden is cracking!
> *


GOOD,,CUZ IM GONNA BE THIRSTY THAT DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 1 2010, 07:31 PM~18202023
> *GOOD,,CUZ IM GONNA BE THIRSTY THAT DAY! :biggrin:
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE LA STILL MAKING PLANS TO ATTEND YOUR FUNCTION IS THIS AN ALL OUT DOOR EVENT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18203207
> *ROYAL IMAGE LA STILL MAKING PLANS TO ATTEND YOUR FUNCTION IS THIS AN ALL OUT DOOR EVENT
> *


yes homie all outdoors. be nice to see RI LA out here repping. nice location.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2010, 10:36 PM~18203278
> *yes homie all outdoors. be nice to see RI LA out here repping. nice location.
> *


ANY REDUCTOIN ON THE ENTRANCE FEE 1100 MILES CAN PUT THAT 4 GAS



:roflmao: :roflmao: JK


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 2 2010, 11:31 AM~18206953
> *ANY REDUCTOIN ON THE ENTRANCE FEE 1100 MILES CAN PUT THAT 4 GAS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK
> *


 :biggrin: i think is a good idea,,any one driving to a show 500 miles should get in for free,,, :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

YOU GOT THE RULES FOR THE HOP YET KILLA??


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SHOULD BE MY 1ST SHOW OUT HERE IN THE O
1ST SHOW SINCE I LEFT CALI THE THING THAT SUCKS IS I LEFT MY DISPLAY PROLLY NEVER SEE IT AGAIN MY CUZZO GOTS IT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Display dont make the car @ this one homie!!!

YOU WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME>


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 2 2010, 03:19 PM~18208927
> *SHOULD BE MY 1ST SHOW OUT HERE IN THE O
> 1ST SHOW SINCE I LEFT CALI THE THING THAT SUCKS IS I LEFT MY DISPLAY  PROLLY NEVER SEE IT AGAIN MY CUZZO GOTS IT
> *


GOOD TO KNOW,,YOU HAVE ANOTHER ONE COMING A WEEK AFTER THIS ONE,,A LITTLE CLOSER TO YOU,,IN SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO 08/29/2010 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 2 2010, 11:31 AM~18206953
> *ANY REDUCTOIN ON THE ENTRANCE FEE 1100 MILES CAN PUT THAT 4 GAS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK
> *


ya. not a problem homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

to the tippy TOP


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

what up killa! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 3 2010, 08:41 AM~18215125
> *ya. not a problem homie.
> *



:biggrin:  :run: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

we will see you there homies


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Aug 3 2010, 07:08 PM~18220710
> *what up killa! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


what it do homeboy


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18222088
> *we will see you there homies
> *


cool homie cant wait! :biggrin: i will see you guys at the jantzen beach show.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 3 2010, 08:59 PM~18222043
> *:biggrin:    :run:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


you come up homie ,no gate fee,beer lunch whatever you do is on me. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 2 2010, 03:19 PM~18208927
> *SHOULD BE MY 1ST SHOW OUT HERE IN THE O
> 1ST SHOW SINCE I LEFT CALI THE THING THAT SUCKS IS I LEFT MY DISPLAY  PROLLY NEVER SEE IT AGAIN MY CUZZO GOTS IT
> *


and it will be great homie to have the duce out here repping. fuck it its tight enough you dont need a display!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 2 2010, 11:38 AM~18206988
> *YOU GOT THE RULES FOR THE HOP YET KILLA??
> *


hop it real high!! ill have them up in the next few days homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT FOR THE 22ND


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey can i bring my RV? lol jk im not ballin like skeet


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 3 2010, 08:08 PM~18222135
> *what it do homeboy
> *


i see u homies at ur show!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 4 2010, 11:29 AM~18227029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 4 2010, 12:29 PM~18227029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that flyer came out nice


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 4 2010, 11:29 AM~18227029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS IS IT THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN PORTLANDAND SURROUNDING AREAS THIS YEAR!! LOTS OF TROPHIES, PRIZES AND CASH TO BE GIVEN AWAY.
ULTIMATE CAR HOP!!! :wow: DONT MISS IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 4 2010, 09:57 PM~18231928
> *THIS IS IT THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN PORTLANDAND SURROUNDING AREAS THIS YEAR!! LOTS OF TROPHIES, PRIZES AND CASH TO BE GIVEN AWAY.
> ULTIMATE CAR HOP!!! :wow: DONT MISS IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18222173
> *you come up homie ,no gate fee,beer lunch whatever you do is on me. :biggrin:
> *



IM THERE :biggrin: BEEN ON MY SHEDULE 4 THE LAST 2 MONTHS SAT ILL BE IN EUGENE 4 THE ROYAL IMAGE SHOW AT LANE CO COLLEGE THEN OFF TO YOUR SHOW :sprint: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 4 2010, 08:57 PM~18231928
> *THIS IS IT THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN PORTLANDAND SURROUNDING AREAS THIS YEAR!! LOTS OF TROPHIES, PRIZES AND CASH TO BE GIVEN AWAY.
> ULTIMATE CAR HOP!!! :wow: DONT MISS IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY WILL THERE FORSURE :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 4 2010, 09:21 PM~18232145
> *IM THERE  :biggrin: BEEN ON MY SHEDULE 4 THE LAST 2 MONTHS SAT ILL BE IN EUGENE 4 THE ROYAL IMAGE SHOW AT LANE CO COLLEGE THEN OFF TO YOUR SHOW :sprint:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


if you see ronnie out there in eugene tell him come up too.  looking forward to having you homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 4 2010, 10:29 PM~18232783
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL THERE FORSURE  :h5:  :h5:
> *


i know you will be out there repping homie. good talking to you sunday homie.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2010, 08:22 AM~18234680
> *if you see ronnie out there in eugene tell him come up too.  looking forward to having you homie.
> *


RONNIE PUTTIN ON THE SHOW AND HE SHOULD B ROLLING OUT TO UR SHOW WITH ME SEE U THERE AND KEEP THOSE BEERS COLD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 5 2010, 10:27 AM~18235469
> *RONNIE PUTTIN ON THE SHOW AND HE SHOULD B ROLLING OUT TO UR SHOW WITH ME SEE U THERE AND KEEP THOSE BEERS COLD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the support :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 4 2010, 11:29 PM~18232783
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL THERE FORSURE  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Good shit see ya Friday or Saturday hit us up


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 5 2010, 09:27 AM~18235469
> *RONNIE PUTTIN ON THE SHOW AND HE SHOULD B ROLLING OUT TO UR SHOW WITH ME SEE U THERE AND KEEP THOSE BEERS COLD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


beers?? yeah X2 :happysad:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Billy we got the beer you bring the boobs!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18237318
> *Billy we got the beer you bring the boobs!!!
> *


CAN I TRADE THE BEER 4 THE BOOBS :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2010, 07:23 AM~18234685
> *i know you will be out there repping homie. good talking to you sunday homie.
> *


whats the closest hotels to the spot????????????????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain+Aug 4 2010, 10:29 PM~18232783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 5 2010, 02:27 PM~18237796
> *whats the closest hotels to the spot????????????????
> *


Motel 6 delta park. Double tree jantzen beach/hayden island.


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

There will be a raffle wih all kinds of good stuff!!
First 250 cars receive a goodie bag with stuff from our sponsors.
Steele rubber company,outragous audio,bigtime customs,and many more fine sponsors.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 5 2010, 04:18 PM~18238228
> *There will be a raffle wih all kinds of good stuff!!
> First 250 cars receive a goodie bag with stuff from our sponsors.
> Steele rubber company,outragous audio,bigtime customs,and many more fine sponsors.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 5 2010, 02:53 PM~18238001
> *Motel 6 delta park.  Double tree jantzen beach/hayden island.
> *


Thank you first the a crop than the show


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 5 2010, 02:18 PM~18238228
> *There will be a raffle wih all kinds of good stuff!!
> First 250 cars receive a goodie bag with stuff from our sponsors.
> Steele rubber company,outragous audio,bigtime customs,and many more fine sponsors.
> *


I BE ONE OF THE FIRST ONES, THATS FO SHO! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 4 2010, 12:29 PM~18227029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ryder-ryan you got any of your older dvd's for sale?i just noticed i'm missing 4-5-help me complete my collection again.


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Aug 5 2010, 03:47 PM~18238534
> *I BE ONE OF THE FIRST ONES, THATS FO SHO! :biggrin:
> *


Cool homie. Can't wait. Gonna be a good car show!! :biggrin:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 5 2010, 06:07 PM~18240176
> *Cool homie. Can't wait. Gonna be a good car show!! :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW THIS!!!!!!! MAN! :biggrin: WE BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE FOR THE <span style=\'color:yellow\'>" I" HOMIES</span>!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Working on the next one then I will make up some more older ones.. They all sold out!!! U on top of the list T, thanks 4 helping promote the show.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 5 2010, 09:27 AM~18235469
> *RONNIE PUTTIN ON THE SHOW AND HE SHOULD B ROLLING OUT TO UR SHOW WITH ME SEE U THERE AND KEEP THOSE BEERS COLD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WILL DO. TELL HIM I SAID WHATS UP,TELL HIM ILL HAVE A PINT OF CROWN FOR HIM,I BEEN KNOWIN HIM SINCE 95. COOL THE BEERS WILL BE ON ICE CASES OF CORONA :biggrin:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2010, 07:14 PM~18240814
> *Working on the next one then I will make up some more older ones.. They all sold out!!!  U on top of the list T, thanks 4 helping promote the show.
> *


what up homie! uam gonna bring some ' MODELOS' so see u there! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18240814
> *Working on the next one then I will make up some more older ones.. They all sold out!!!  U on top of the list T, thanks 4 helping promote the show.
> *


it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2010, 10:05 PM~18241342
> *WILL DO. TELL HIM I SAID WHATS UP,TELL HIM ILL HAVE A PINT OF CROWN FOR HIM,I BEEN KNOWIN HIM SINCE 95. COOL THE BEERS WILL BE ON ICE CASES OF CORONA :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Aug 5 2010, 09:16 PM~18242015
> *what up homie! uam gonna bring some ' MODELOS' so see u there! :biggrin:
> *



I AM DOWN FOR 2 OR 3 -GOODTIMES- MY FRIEND!  :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2010, 09:28 AM~18244106
> *I AM DOWN FOR 2 OR 3 -GOODTIMES- MY FRIEND!   :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

have a good trip J?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

bump TTT foe da' I :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 7 2010, 06:01 AM~18250941
> *bump TTT foe da' I  :biggrin:
> *


  sup d.mike


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 4 2010, 12:29 PM~18227029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 7 2010, 08:23 PM~18254493
> *TTT
> *


 what it do homie. see you at 10.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1sikMC, *BIGKILLA503*
what it do big killa?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 7 2010, 09:12 PM~18254768
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1sikMC, BIGKILLA503
> what it do big killa?
> *


shit homie, chillin. just got done spraying a brandywine candie on a 74 lesabre drop. back and feet killin me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 7 2010, 10:12 PM~18254766
> *what it do homie. see you at 10.
> *


Shit in packing and cleaning my camping shit. See ya at 10 homie


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 8 2010, 12:17 AM~18255366
> *Shit in packing and cleaning my camping shit. See ya at 10 homie
> *


moring bump for the 22nd good seeing the peps at the club tonight-good looking on the rounds.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT BUMP THIZZZZ


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 7 2010, 09:40 PM~18254938
> *shit homie, chillin. just got done spraying a brandywine candie on a 74 lesabre drop. back and feet killin me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 good shit man . hope my duece is done for the show :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN SOME ENGRAVED WINDOWS THEY CAME OFF A 70 IMPALA 5 WINDOWS DOOR, 1/4 S, AND REAR NO FRONT WINDOW JUST REMEMBERED I HAD THEM NEED TO GET RID OF THEM PMME CAN EMAIL PICS


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

THA BIG 'I' 604 definetly gonna be there reppin tha black 'n' gold and supporting tha rest of tha northwest 'I'......Holla Family


----------



## lopezes255m1 (Jul 23, 2009)

wheres the cruise going to be at before the show


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 8 2010, 08:21 PM~18260439
> *TTT BUMP THIZZZZ
> *


what it do homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 8 2010, 09:03 PM~18260825
> *:0 good shit man . hope my duece is done for the show  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: goodshit :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Aug 8 2010, 10:47 PM~18261693
> *TTT
> 
> *


whats good ray!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacsss_@Aug 8 2010, 11:19 PM~18261919
> *THA BIG 'I' 604 definetly gonna be there reppin tha black 'n' gold and supporting tha rest of tha northwest 'I'......Holla Family
> *


you know how we doose it!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2010, 10:05 PM~18241342
> *WILL DO. TELL HIM I SAID WHATS UP,TELL HIM ILL HAVE A PINT OF CROWN FOR HIM,I BEEN KNOWIN HIM SINCE 95. COOL THE BEERS WILL BE ON ICE CASES OF CORONA :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THE COCA COLA :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 9 2010, 07:17 AM~18263268
> *whats good ray!
> *


Good looking on the primer!  

Im still trying to figure out how i get that car from ya!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

does any one has an extra girfriend who may wanna share with me for this show?? :biggrin: 
She must have:
Big boobs
nice butt
good looking body
nice legs
all her teeth
:yes:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Aug 9 2010, 11:06 AM~18264722
> *Good looking on the primer!
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how i get that car from ya!!  :biggrin:
> *


no prob homie. the primer is good shit. and if you want that car im sure we can make it happen.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 9 2010, 08:52 AM~18263770
> *DONT FORGET THE COCA COLA :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we got it all homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 9 2010, 05:29 PM~18268210
> *does any one has an extra girfriend who may wanna share with me for this show?? :biggrin:
> She must have:
> Big boobs
> ...


I used to know a couple of hoodrats from hillsboro / beaverton a few years ago.. might wanna strap up though. might go to the show with a car, and leave portland with a baby. or be stuck in planned parenthood the following monday burnin like the devil :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 9 2010, 06:56 PM~18269153
> *I used to know a couple of hoodrats from hillsboro / beaverton a few years ago.. might wanna strap up though. might go to the show with a car, and leave portland with a baby.  or be stuck in planned parenthood the following monday burnin like the devil :wow:
> *


they got you before didnt they!! :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> what up killa any out of town members coming up 4 this one
> dawg my kuzn miguel says whats up dawg


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 9 2010, 07:58 PM~18269175
> *they got you before didnt they!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > what up killa any out of town members coming up 4 this one
> > dawg my kuzn miguel says whats up dawg
> 
> 
> yeas nor cal sac chapter will be there to support are brothers :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 9 2010, 06:58 PM~18269175
> *they got you before didnt they!! :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: man those girls would bang anything. choo choooo (train) :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgxKiT3AWY

looks like my boy G.Will of King Duce Records is gonna be there to Perform!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyuajx9_5_U


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 9 2010, 06:56 PM~18269153
> *I used to know a couple of hoodrats from hillsboro / beaverton a few years ago.. might wanna strap up though. might go to the show with a car, and leave portland with a baby.  or be stuck in planned parenthood the following monday burnin like the devil :wow:
> *



:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 10 2010, 09:19 AM~18273733
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgxKiT3AWY
> 
> looks like my boy G.Will of King Duce Records is gonna be there to Perform!
> ...


Nice good shit homie


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

22ND P.I.R. GUNNA BE THE SPOT TO BE @


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

You guys think cool nutz would ever come through and get on the mic? Havent heard his shit for a minute


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> > what up killa any out of town members coming up 4 this one
> > dawg my kuzn miguel says whats up dawg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2010, 02:19 AM~18272551
> *yeas nor cal sac chapter will be there to support are brothers :thumbsup:
> *


  YES SIR KILLA KALI IN DA HOUSE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 10 2010, 08:19 AM~18273733
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgxKiT3AWY
> 
> looks like my boy G.Will of King Duce Records is gonna be there to Perform!
> ...


GOOD SHIT. CANT WAIT FOR HIM TO DO HIS THANG IN THE 503 :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 10 2010, 05:10 PM~18278020
> *You guys think cool nutz would ever come through and get on the mic? Havent heard his shit for a minute
> *


HES TO BIG NOW, I GUESS IS WHAT HE THINKS!!! HE SUPPOSED TO BE ON VACATION THAT DAY. I TRIED!! :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey what the hop rules


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 10 2010, 07:51 PM~18279095
> *yes we got probly about 10 MEMBERS COMMING UP.
> AND TELL MIGUEL I SAY HI. TELL HIM I NEED SOME WORK DONE!!! :biggrin:
> *


nice good shit 
sounds good dawg bro ill tell him bro he supost 2 cum thru ma pad on thursday so ill tell him. he said he was gunna go 2 the show if he wasnt working u know how that dude gets lol jaja :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2010, 03:19 AM~18272551
> *yeas nor cal sac chapter will be there to support are brothers :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea thats kool are any of them hopper bro?
they got sum clean shit down there


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRING EVERYONE TO THIS FAMILY EVENT!!! RAFFLES, MUSIC AND CUSTOM CARS! SUPER HOP AND MUCH MORE THIS IS GOING TO BE A POSITIVE SHOW FOR PORTLAND AND ALL OF THE NORTHWEST. 

WE WANT TO GIVE THE CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO SEE HOW THIS SPORT AND THE LOVE OF CARS COMES TOGETHER. LETS BREAK THE MYTHS AND STEREOTYPING AND JUST HAVE A SAFE GOOD TIME. 

JUST LIKE LAST YEAR.


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 11 2010, 01:54 PM~18285743
> *BRING EVERYONE TO THIS FAMILY EVENT!!! RAFFLES, MUSIC AND CUSTOM CARS! SUPER HOP AND MUCH MORE THIS IS GOING TO BE A POSITIVE SHOW FOR PORTLAND AND ALL OF THE NORTHWEST.
> 
> WE WANT TO GIVE THE CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO SEE HOW THIS SPORT AND THE LOVE OF CARS COMES TOGETHER. LETS BREAK THE MYTHS AND STEREOTYPING AND JUST HAVE A SAFE GOOD TIME.
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 11 2010, 12:54 PM~18285743
> *BRING EVERYONE TO THIS FAMILY EVENT!!! RAFFLES, MUSIC AND CUSTOM CARS! SUPER HOP AND MUCH MORE THIS IS GOING TO BE A POSITIVE SHOW FOR PORTLAND AND ALL OF THE NORTHWEST.
> 
> WE WANT TO GIVE THE CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO SEE HOW THIS SPORT AND THE LOVE OF CARS COMES TOGETHER. LETS BREAK THE MYTHS AND STEREOTYPING AND JUST HAVE A SAFE GOOD TIME.
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 11 2010, 12:54 PM~18285743
> *BRING EVERYONE TO THIS FAMILY EVENT!!! RAFFLES, MUSIC AND CUSTOM CARS! SUPER HOP AND MUCH MORE THIS IS GOING TO BE A POSITIVE SHOW FOR PORTLAND AND ALL OF THE NORTHWEST.
> 
> WE WANT TO GIVE THE CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO SEE HOW THIS SPORT AND THE LOVE OF CARS COMES TOGETHER. LETS BREAK THE MYTHS AND STEREOTYPING AND JUST HAVE A SAFE GOOD TIME.
> ...


and no fuckin drama! is not like one car club is gonna make it on his own! we all need eachother to keep lowriding a life! is the north west homies! there is not many fulltimers arround here so thats why we got to support eachother! right homies?


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Whats good BETO-see you at the show Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 11 2010, 01:54 PM~18285743
> *BRING EVERYONE TO THIS FAMILY EVENT!!! RAFFLES, MUSIC AND CUSTOM CARS! SUPER HOP AND MUCH MORE THIS IS GOING TO BE A POSITIVE SHOW FOR PORTLAND AND ALL OF THE NORTHWEST.
> 
> WE WANT TO GIVE THE CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO SEE HOW THIS SPORT AND THE LOVE OF CARS COMES TOGETHER. LETS BREAK THE MYTHS AND STEREOTYPING AND JUST HAVE A SAFE GOOD TIME.
> ...


man you know how we do it rider. we aint with all that bullshit!! we are about our cars and families 100%. 
THIS IS A NO BS CAR SHOW. LEAVE ANY BULLSHIT AT HOME OR DONT SHOW UP!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Aug 11 2010, 06:29 PM~18287895
> *    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 11 2010, 06:35 PM~18287962
> *NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!
> *


WORD UP


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 11 2010, 09:49 PM~18290166
> *Whats good BETO-see you at the show Homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


see u there homie!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

went to PIR last night many of the hot rodders will be coming out for the day!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Aug 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18290078
> *and no fuckin drama! is not like one car club is  gonna make it on his own! we all need eachother to keep lowriding a life! is the north west homies! there is not many fulltimers arround here so thats why we got to support eachother! right homies?
> *


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 11 2010, 03:10 AM~18282513
> *hell yea thats kool are any of them hopper bro?
> they got sum clean shit down there
> *


na not this year bro we working on some stuff I hope next year we can bring something up thats hot this year we just want to get out there support are brothers


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 13 2010, 02:24 AM~18299751
> *na not this year bro we working on some stuff  I hope next year we can bring something up thats hot this year we just want to get out there support are  brothers
> *


hell yea bro thats kul good shit man well c u guys there puro locos will be there


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2010, 11:32 PM~18290440
> *man you know how we do it rider. we aint with all that bullshit!! we are about our cars and families 100%.
> THIS IS A NO BS CAR SHOW. LEAVE ANY BULLSHIT AT HOME OR DONT SHOW UP!!!
> *


x 100 glad toooooo hear this being that im new to area not sure how it goes down around here


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el beto_@Aug 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18290078
> *and no fuckin drama! is not like one car club is  gonna make it on his own! we all need eachother to keep lowriding a life! is the north west homies! there is not many fulltimers arround here so thats why we got to support eachother! right homies?
> *


well said x 10 spoken like a champ


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

And the count down begins.... 8 days and a wake up! :biggrin: 

I am really looking forward to this show!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Aug 13 2010, 06:15 PM~18304291
> *And the count down begins.... 8 days and a wake up!  :biggrin:
> 
> I am really looking forward to this show!!
> *


what's up homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2010, 11:32 PM~18290440
> *man you know how we do it rider. we aint with all that bullshit!! we are about our cars and families 100%.
> THIS IS A NO BS CAR SHOW. LEAVE ANY BULLSHIT AT HOME OR DONT SHOW UP!!!
> *



thats whats up


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 13 2010, 07:59 PM~18305213
> *what's up homie
> *


What it do Bro!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

minitruckerbump :biggrin: 

this shows gonna be off da hizz


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Im gonna smoke a bowl and hit up voodoo donuts if i get time :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 14 2010, 05:28 AM~18306930
> *minitruckerbump  :biggrin:
> 
> this shows gonna be off da hizz
> *


  what it do d. mike


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You guys comin up to hop at the Southend Ryderz show tomorrow?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 12 2010, 08:15 PM~18296868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


note:this the first LOWRIDER SHOW TO BE IN PORTLAND IN 2 YEARS.the show @janzten beach this week is just a small show but the POLICE ARE OUT THERE DEEP AS HELL.LETS ALL STAY POSITIVE AND KEEP IT ABOUT THE FAM'S.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 15 2010, 10:27 AM~18313506
> *note:this the first LOWRIDER SHOW TO BE IN PORTLAND IN 2 YEARS.the show @janzten beach this week is just a small show but the POLICE ARE OUT THERE DEEP AS HELL.LETS ALL STAY POSITIVE AND KEEP IT ABOUT THE FAM'S.
> *


THEY ARE OUTHERE TRYING TO CATCH A CAR THIEF WHO HAS BEEN HITTING THE MALLS PARKING LOTS,,THE FUCKING GAY MAYOR SAYS IS OK FOR THIS SHOW TO HAPPEND,,HE APROVED IT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

no bs on the 22nd.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 15 2010, 05:04 PM~18315758
> *no bs on the 22nd.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah,,no GAY ppl allowed :wow:


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 12 2010, 07:15 PM~18296868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice graff :biggrin: been doin it here in portland since the early 90s  much love for boring ass portland


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 15 2010, 04:50 PM~18315338
> *THEY ARE OUTHERE TRYING TO CATCH A CAR THIEF WHO HAS BEEN HITTING THE MALLS PARKING LOTS,,THE FUCKING GAY MAYOR SAYS IS OK FOR THIS SHOW TO HAPPEND,,HE APROVED IT
> *


LOL.but it's all good glad to see it pease full.it was a good day.Billy i missed you today? no ****. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Dam anotha pORTLAND SHOW abouts dam time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 12 2010, 01:55 PM~18293779
> *went to PIR last night many of the hot rodders will be coming out for the day!!
> *


rider post up the vids and pics loco good ceeing u other dawg


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 15 2010, 10:01 PM~18319053
> *rider post up the vids and pics loco   good ceeing u other dawg
> *



you are a crazy fool!!! way 2 rep dog. car lookin good 

much respect

YET Another SAFE show in the town!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 16 2010, 12:01 AM~18319053
> *rider post up the vids and pics loco   good ceeing u other dawg
> *


cutty hoppin good bro


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

6 MORE DAYS SAVE MY SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT, MAJESTICS C.C. coming deep...doing it CITY 2 CITY, STATE 2 STATE!!! :thumbsup: BIG UPS 2 the Big I...see ya'll soon :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 16 2010, 11:06 PM~18330057
> *6 MORE DAYS SAVE MY SPOT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Aug 15 2010, 10:14 PM~18318562
> *nice graff  :biggrin: been doin it here in portland since the early 90s  much love for boring ass portland
> *


shit i grew up watching AF DK SMS THL TMF and all the other crews out there in the 90s. sneaking into the yards bombing freights was cool. Jet one, Crime, Robot, those were the days. I used to poplock downtown and battle when def con had their jams on the weekends. good shit.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 14 2010, 06:02 AM~18306983
> *Im gonna smoke a bowl and hit up voodoo donuts if i get time :biggrin:
> *



lets smoke a blunt and make time! sounds good!


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 17 2010, 09:40 AM~18332069
> *lets smoke a blunt and make time! sounds good!
> *


d and i been talkin nonstop about the trip man gonna be fun.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 17 2010, 12:21 AM~18330104
> *TTT, MAJESTICS C.C. coming deep...doing it CITY 2 CITY, STATE 2 STATE!!!  :thumbsup: BIG UPS 2 the Big I...see ya'll soon  :biggrin:
> *


Well let's do it. Be seeing you guys Sunday.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

we will be there with a couple of surprises....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 17 2010, 05:51 PM~18335862
> *we will be there with a couple of surprises....
> *


you guys had some cars working Saturday.  
see you guys Sunday !


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT, for a grea8 show.Can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 16 2010, 08:31 AM~18320368
> *you are a crazy fool!!! way 2 rep dog. car lookin good
> 
> much respect
> ...


lol u know how i do dawg puro locos jajaj
thanx dawg just went out 2 see wat it wud do 
did ok i cant complain this sunday gunna b off the chain ima have 2 bring a couple of motors out ther maybe lol :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 16 2010, 08:41 PM~18327435
> *cutty hoppin  good bro
> *



thanx bro the master of minds big manuel helpd me 
told me the rightg parts 2 buy and we did and it got 
up there u know


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 18 2010, 01:44 AM~18340858
> *lol u know how i do dawg puro locos jajaj
> thanx dawg just went out 2 see wat it wud do
> did ok i cant complain  this sunday gunna b off the chain  ima have 2 bring a couple of motors out ther maybe lol  :biggrin:
> *



Maybe?? :biggrin: see u there big dog -


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 17 2010, 02:50 PM~18334654
> *d and i been talkin nonstop about the trip man gonna be fun.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I WORK IN THE MORNING,,BUT IM GONNA GET THERE NO MATTER WHAT,,MAYBE A LITTLE LATE,,LIKE AROUND 1 PM WITH MY SHITBOX,CAN I STILL GET IN?? :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

>


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 19 2010, 12:33 AM~18349971
> *WE'LL BE THERE BRO!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds likes is going to be a good show. I will be there. I got to see the hop


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

2-days and a wake up!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Aug 19 2010, 09:57 AM~18352897
> *2-days and a wake up!
> *



damn, haven't heard "that" for awhile :0 :0 :0 :0 

sent a chill up my spine !!!


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 19 2010, 12:24 PM~18353532
> *damn, haven't heard "that" for awhile  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> sent a chill up my spine !!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ok.. ok. Cant wait till Sunday, just 2 1/2 days away! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Aug 19 2010, 02:40 PM~18355000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ok.. ok. Cant wait till Sunday, just 2 1/2 days away!  :biggrin:
> *



wew, thanks ! :happysad: :biggrin:

oh ya and TTT for dis shit !! :yes:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn 6 of us big ass dudes in a silverado tomorrow. On a 10 hour ride to ptown. Nobody better eat mexican tomorrow. :uh: somebodys gonna sit bitch the whole way and it aint me :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 19 2010, 04:38 PM~18355484
> *Damn 6 of us big ass dudes in a silverado tomorrow. On a 10 hour ride to ptown. Nobody better eat mexican tomorrow.  :uh:  somebodys gonna sit bitch the whole way and it aint me  :biggrin:
> *



and we towen a big ass Lincoln!! Dam we got a strike. :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18355484
> *Damn 6 of us big ass dudes in a silverado tomorrow. On a 10 hour ride to ptown. Nobody better eat mexican tomorrow.  :uh:  somebodys gonna sit bitch the whole way and it aint me  :biggrin:
> *


thank god I had mexican food today :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

drive safe fam so glad you all comin. It will be worth the trip!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Single pump street:

35 inch lockup or less
must have shocks 
no lower drop mounts (uppers ok)

double pump street:

46 inch lockup or less 
drop mounts not to exceed 2 inches top or bottom
must lay in wheel wells
must have both bumpers

radical:

anything goes except 

No reverse suspension 
No getting stuck
single switch only

No chippers get paid.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18359036
> *Single pump street:
> 
> 35 inch lockup or less
> ...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Single pump Street 10 batterys

double pump street 14 batterys

single pump radical 12 batterys

double pump radical 16 batterys


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18355484
> *Damn 6 of us big ass dudes in a silverado tomorrow. On a 10 hour ride to ptown. Nobody better eat mexican tomorrow.  :uh:  somebodys gonna sit bitch the whole way and it aint me  :biggrin:
> *


drive safe homiez


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 19 2010, 11:03 PM~18359107
> *
> *


never seen a 165/80 r 13 tire :dunno:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:12 AM~18359197
> *never seen a 165/80 r 13 tire :dunno:
> *


 That meant Don't run big ass tires


----------



## Herrera85 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hopefully weather forecast changes for Sunday.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Herrera85_@Aug 20 2010, 02:52 AM~18359861
> *Hopefully weather forecast changes for Sunday.
> *


I was just bout to ask how the weather is goingt o be so I know what to pack


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

It's going to be 70 degrees and some light showers that's what it said on the weather Chanel. but who knows how the weather will be we in Oregon it changes.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 2 2010, 07:15 PM~17368772
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET, ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS
> DOUBLE PUMP STREET,ALL CARS COMPETE IN ONE CLASS. NO TRUCKS.
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 20 2010, 02:27 AM~18359916
> *I was just bout to ask how the weather is goingt o be so I know what to pack
> *


pack a thong incase they need a model. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 20 2010, 06:08 AM~18360656
> *:wow:
> *



i'll be doing an "exhibition hop" on how "not" to do it !!! 

minitruck, big tires, stuck !! lol 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

all in good fun homies, all in good fun !!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 20 2010, 09:01 AM~18360994
> *pack a thong incase they need a model. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Aug 20 2010, 05:28 AM~18360089
> *It's going to be 70 degrees and some light showers that's what it said on the weather Chanel.  but who knows how the weather will be we in Oregon it changes.
> *


hopefully we can bring that nice cali weather with us


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Be up there tonite looking 4 ward to this show


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 17 2010, 08:21 AM~18331476
> *shit i grew up watching AF DK SMS THL TMF and all the other crews out there in the 90s. sneaking into the yards bombing freights was cool. Jet one, Crime, Robot, those were the days. I used to poplock downtown and battle when def con had their jams on the weekends. good shit.
> *


shit i was in af for a while until every one turned into cluckers  shit its a fellony if you get caught here now :wow: so i took a break :uh: you know how that goes doodle on every thing with what ever i have  much respect to the real hip hop heads


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 20 2010, 02:11 PM~18363766
> *hopefully we can bring that nice cali weather with us
> *


I hope u do bring that hot California weather homie


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

We leaving early can you post up directions from the highway :happysad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

we getting ready to leave in a bit see you guys down there


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+May 5 2010, 07:47 AM~17397433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So drop mounts... or no drop mounts.... :dunno:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18359036
> *Single pump street:
> 
> 35 inch lockup or less
> ...



what bout chains dude where that put u at no shocks 4 me the doggs cuming out lol
wat class i go in does single pump radical get paid or what how much 
is there just 1st place or what


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Rolli'n just touched down hit me up if your in town so we can get together


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt ahead of time, for us that cant make it, and all you with cameras and phones to add pics
:biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

whats the cost for spectators??kids??


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

DAMN, Just got home from the club AND now it's just about that time, DAMN I'M FADED and TIRERD...TTT for the BIG I putting it down here on the 22ND...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry I couldnt make it down to support homies, my tire took a shit on me ridin down I-5 :angry:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

it was a tight show just the weather killed it but i got better towards the end. thanks big I for the show it was fun to hang out there.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

much respect to the "I", had a great time thanks


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks I for a good time.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

pics


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for hosting the show- had a good time. Hope the fools tearing up the grass after the hop didn't get ya in trouble with PIR.


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thanks to the I for putting it down today!!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

lot of thanx 2 the big I puro locos had a gud time show turnd out good 
had fun thats homies till next time well b there supporting the "I"


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

nice show good spot


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18378246
> *Sorry I couldnt make it down to support homies, my tire took a shit on me ridin down I-5  :angry:
> Well that was fucced up homie.
> 
> ...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

good show...big "I"...we took first in all categorys...I guess we are the single pump "street car" champs....cuase we drove there...not tow....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for all of the support from the car clubs and solo riders that came out we had a good time besides the rain. Hopefully we can all get out in the streets together and ride.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Let's try to set somehing up to get out every friday or Saturday night ?? Let me know what you think on how we can make this big


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 23 2010, 12:13 PM~18384740
> *Let's try to set somehing up to get out every friday or Saturday night ?? Let me know what you think on how we can make this big
> *


sounds like a great idea....


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 23 2010, 01:13 PM~18384740
> *Let's try to set somehing up to get out every friday or Saturday night ?? Let me know what you think on how we can make this big
> *


Sounds like a good idea. But I hope car clubs can get along and cruise and have a friendly hop after and call it a nite and do it every weekend. I would cruise but at this moment I don't have a ride if I did I would do it this weekend. Homiez ridez is down to cruise


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone get any pics ??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I got there late,,but i had fun,,damn rain scared people away,,dont forget about this sunday King of the switch hydro hop at shute park,Hillsboro,,and the car show as well,,,thanks Individuals


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 23 2010, 03:24 PM~18385326
> *sounds like a great idea....
> *


Anyone interested in hitting the streets this Friday or Saturday pm me and we will set something up I know there is alot of real riders in Hillsboro so mabye we can pick different spots evey weekend ? Just trying to get us together out here


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18379823
> *Thanks for hosting the show- had a good time.  Hope the fools tearing up the grass after the hop didn't get ya in trouble with PIR.
> *


 :no: thx for comming out.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 23 2010, 05:18 PM~18386826
> *I got there late,,but i had fun,,damn rain scared people away,,dont forget about this sunday King of the switch hydro hop at shute park,Hillsboro,,and the car show as well,,,thanks Individuals
> *


thx for comming out homie. see you sunday.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 23 2010, 09:51 AM~18383067
> *good show...big "I"...we took first in all categorys...I guess we are the single pump "street car" champs....cuase we drove there...not tow....
> *


thx for comming out homie. you guys did that and won all the cash!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 22 2010, 11:24 PM~18380845
> *lot of thanx 2 the big I puro locos had a gud time show turnd out good
> had fun thats homies till next time  well b there supporting the "I"
> *


thx for showing up homie. car was swangin


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 22 2010, 07:18 PM~18378609
> *much respect to the "I", had a great time thanks
> *


thx d. thx for giving it a go wit the blazer.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 22 2010, 08:00 PM~18379009
> *Thanks I for a good time.
> *


good to have you.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

thx to everyone who came out showing hopping or just spectating.
we had a good time and was a nice peacefull event.
THX TO ALL CAR CLUBS WHO ATTENDED. 
we will be having this event again next year! will just get better.
the rain wasnt cool but it didnt hurt anything.
i seen who all was out there and i thank all you who came and supported this individuals car club event.


----------



## 54chevyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice show we had a good time.That 1960 impala rag looks good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a real greatr time at this show, my first of this year

The majestic cats were real down to earth

good job


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 54chevyguy_@Aug 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18388085
> *Nice show we had a good time.That 1960 impala rag looks good.
> *


thx homie. thanks for comming out.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 07:12 PM~18388107
> *I had a real greatr time at this show, my first of this year
> 
> The majestic cats were real down to earth
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 23 2010, 07:22 PM~18388225
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Let me add the " I " were too :wow:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 23 2010, 08:59 PM~18389337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do the car looks shorter???is that the video doing that,,looks funny :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

anymore vids or pics


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 23 2010, 09:00 PM~18389353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice,,what he do??Inches???


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 23 2010, 08:04 PM~18389410
> *why do the car looks shorter???is that the video doing that,,looks funny :biggrin:
> *


the first time i used the camera...was trying out different settings


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 23 2010, 07:06 PM~18388030
> *thx to everyone who came out showing hopping or just spectating.
> we had a good time and was a nice peacefull event.
> THX TO ALL CAR CLUBS WHO ATTENDED.
> ...


good show :I:.......be looking forward to next year


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 23 2010, 09:09 PM~18389481
> *the first time i used the camera...was trying out different settings
> *


Nice vids did you catch anymore action??


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 23 2010, 06:49 PM~18387080
> *Anyone interested in hitting the streets this Friday or Saturday pm me and we will set something up I know there is alot of real riders in Hillsboro so mabye we can pick different spots evey weekend ? Just trying to get us together out here
> *


idk about this weekend cuz we going to yakima but we can always do something friday night before uce show or on sat after the show, sonic in hillsboro its a really koo spot


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 23 2010, 08:00 PM~18387935
> *thx for showing up homie. car was swangin
> *


right on homie just tryn 2 get that car right lol :biggrin: 
thanx for the invite big killa the locos are always down to cum out and support the big "I" on any events they have thanx again bro


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Aug 24 2010, 02:18 AM~18391194
> *idk about this weekend cuz we going to yakima but we can always do something friday night before uce show or on sat after the show, sonic in hillsboro its a really koo spot
> *


k onda pinche luis ,,you live in hillsboro,,you better go to the hillsboro show tambien guey,, :biggrin: see ya sunday


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 24 2010, 09:35 AM~18392393
> *k onda pinche luis ,,you live in hillsboro,,you better go to the hillsboro show tambien guey,, :biggrin: see ya sunday
> *


fuck ya!! ill be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Aug 24 2010, 11:55 AM~18393750
> *fuck ya!!  ill be there for sure  :biggrin:*


:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

there was like a thousand cameras out,
anybody got video of my shitboxx, or the Reagal, or Villas ??????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a great time out there Ill post pics in a bit


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT IT DO DWIGHT!! GREAT KICKIN IT BRO!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2010, 02:44 PM~18394586
> *WHAT IT DO DWIGHT!! GREAT KICKIN IT BRO!!
> *


what up bro Im E it was nice meeting you bro


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

E YOU DA CRAZY FOOL!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2010, 02:49 PM~18394645
> *E YOU DA CRAZY FOOL!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

THANKS FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE CREW WE ARE ABOUT SUPPORTING ALL CAR CLUBS IN THE PNW JUST A MATTER OF PLANNING WASNT EASY 4 ME TO COME UP BUT LIKE I SAY IF THE PNW CLUBS CANT SUPPORT CLUB UNITY THE PNW WILL END UP SUPPORTING THERE SELVES YOUR SHOW TURNED OUT NICE 4 THE 1ST ONE EXCEPT 4 THE RAIN BUT ITS ALL GOOD JUST NOT USED TO THE RAIN MADE ME WORK A LITTLE HARDER TO KEEP THE CAR DRY AND CLEAN  :biggrin:  LAST YEAR I SUPPORTED THE MOSES LAKE SHOW THIS YEAR PORTLAND ITS NICE TO SEE THE CAR CLUBS STEPPING UP TO FILL THE VOID LRM LEFT I HOPE YOUR SHOW DOES GET BETTER BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE CLUB UNITY GOOD LUCK WITH NEXT YEARS SHOW :biggrin: 



















THIS WAS TAKEN AT OUR RI EUGENE CHAPTER SHOW ON SAT BEFORE DRIVING OUT TO THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW ON SUN TWO SHOWS IN ONE WEEKEND :wow: :wow: IM TIRED AS [email protected]@#@#@#@K BUT I HAD FUN SUPOORTING THE PNW THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HOPE TO HAVE THE SUPPORT OF THE INDIVIDUALS AND ALL CAR CLUBS IN THE PNW SO ALL THE SHOWS THAT ARE TROWN TURN OUT GOOD


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 23 2010, 12:24 AM~18380845
> *lot of thanx 2 the big I puro locos had a gud time show turnd out good
> had fun thats homies till next time  well b there supporting the "I"
> *


it was cool meeting you bro you put it down out there


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 24 2010, 02:34 PM~18395551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie  

it was cool meeting you guys


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 24 2010, 04:05 PM~18395754
> *THANKS FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE CREW WE ARE ABOUT SUPPORTING ALL CAR CLUBS IN THE PNW JUST A MATTER OF PLANNING WASNT EASY 4 ME TO COME UP BUT LIKE I SAY IF THE PNW CLUBS CANT SUPPORT CLUB UNITY THE PNW WILL END UP SUPPORTING THERE SELVES YOUR SHOW TURNED OUT NICE 4 THE 1ST ONE EXCEPT 4 THE RAIN BUT ITS ALL GOOD JUST NOT USED TO THE RAIN MADE ME WORK A LITTLE HARDER TO KEEP THE CAR DRY AND CLEAN   :biggrin:   LAST YEAR I SUPPORTED THE MOSES LAKE SHOW THIS YEAR PORTLAND ITS NICE TO SEE THE CAR CLUBS STEPPING UP TO FILL THE VOID LRM LEFT I HOPE YOUR SHOW DOES GET BETTER BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE CLUB UNITY GOOD LUCK WITH NEXT YEARS SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you guys can make the Best of the Nw custom car show/king of the switch car hop in hillsboro this sunday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 24 2010, 05:57 PM~18396232
> *thanks homie
> 
> it was cool meeting you guys
> *


same here bro


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anymore videos????


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 24 2010, 06:23 PM~18397008
> *Anymore videos????
> *


















 :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 24 2010, 06:52 PM~18396698
> *Hopefully you guys can make the Best of the Nw custom car show/king of the switch car hop in hillsboro this sunday
> *


ISNT THE MOSES LAKE SHOW THIS WEEKEND ON SUNDAY :uh: I THINK THE BOYS ARE GOING TO B THERE


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2010, 02:49 PM~18394645
> *E YOU DA CRAZY FOOL!!
> *


 yo rider where the pics and the vids bro unleash them


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 24 2010, 01:44 PM~18394586
> *WHAT IT DO DWIGHT!! GREAT KICKIN IT BRO!!
> *


What up man it was great kickn with u to fam cant wait till next year were bringing our cars so we can rool around. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 23 2010, 02:24 PM~18385326
> *sounds like a great idea....
> *


DAMN man all the Cars u guy brought out were working I have some videos to post but next year were come up tp roll with u guys to do some street hopn!!!!!! lets and maybe hit a STRIP CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

I HAD A FUCKIN BLAST. And dont regret shit, even the rain. I missed that too. 

Met some new people, a bunch of old people i havent seen since the mid 90's, and old homies havent seen in years. I FELT AT HOME AGAIN.

I enjoyed every minute of last weekend. from eating at dennys on friday, to the mall and strip club on saturday, and watching E barf on the grass on sunday at villas crib. 

The show was dope. And for those that just sat back and didnt go, you missed out! 

Shit the only thing we didnt do there was throw a pole in the water.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Aug 24 2010, 08:12 PM~18398007
> *ISNT THE MOSES LAKE SHOW THIS WEEKEND ON SUNDAY  :uh: I THINK THE BOYS ARE GOING TO B THERE
> *


IS NOT IN MOSES ,,IS IN YAKIMA AND IS ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZSfgMUCh8


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Aug 25 2010, 09:44 AM~18401946
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZSfgMUCh8
> *


Man!! The truth on the tre!! Good vid. Less talk more bumper on the sidewalk. 503 ain't no joke!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 25 2010, 09:39 AM~18401533
> *IS NOT IN MOSES ,,IS IN YAKIMA AND IS ON SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 25 2010, 08:08 AM~18401323
> *I HAD A FUCKIN BLAST. And dont regret shit, even the rain. I missed that too.
> 
> Met some new people, a bunch of old people i havent seen since the mid 90's, and old homies havent seen in years. I FELT AT HOME AGAIN.
> ...


x2
we riding now scott! glad to see your still alive after the I-5 take off! lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Aug 25 2010, 08:44 AM~18401946
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZSfgMUCh8
> *



there ain't too many of em out there,
that dig bumper like "that" mother fucker i'll say this much !!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

wut it due HenDoe!!


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18404559
> *wut it due HenDoe!!
> *



what up Rider! chilln bro tryn to get a show in a Portland Club. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Aug 25 2010, 09:43 AM~18401932
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZSfgMUCh8
> *


What up rider did u see the Vid i posted??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 25 2010, 01:37 PM~18403896
> *x2
> we riding now scott! glad to see your still alive after the I-5 take off! lol
> *


HAHAHAH that shit was HELLA FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ytt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Aug 25 2010, 02:42 PM~18404933
> *What up rider did u see the Vid i posted??? :biggrin:
> *



WHY YES I DID!! NICE BRO!! YOU PUT THAT TOGETHER QUICK- FEELIN THE 503 NEWSPAPER BRO-   :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 25 2010, 02:20 PM~18404729
> *what up Rider! chilln bro tryn to get a show in a Portland Club.  :biggrin:
> *



I WILL HELP YOU ANYWAY I CAN FAM. PS I NEED YOUR CUTS ASAP  :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

PORTLAND SWANGIN' :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 25 2010, 01:37 PM~18403896
> *x2
> we riding now scott! glad to see your still alive after the I-5 take off! lol
> *


yea no shit,

I decided to ride in the bed of the truck the whole way home to sacramento. for legroom.10 hour ride.. (it had a camper shell, and I had my ipod and a pillow).


Its about midnight and I wake up and gotta take a piss. I pound on the window to the truck, to pull over.

Daryl pulls the truck over on the side of the road so i open the back window, and step on the bumper to get out the back, and take a piss on the hill. 

Daryl didnt hear my pounding on the window. The reason he pulled over was because he was looking for a cd or something :uh: 

meanwhile, my ass is halfway out the back of the truck, and he fuckin pulls off doing like 70 to get back on the freeway. i almost fell out. my phone was in the truck. and i had a wallet with no money in it.

I held on the tailgate fuckin windsurfing for about 30 seconds. until i get in the back of the bed again

There was no gas station for miles and nothing but trees. 

Therefore because i was scared and had to take a leak, i pissed in a small ass Aarons water bottle, and threw it out the window. half that shit got on my shorts and i smelled like a transiet the whole way home. :uh:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 25 2010, 06:23 PM~18406374
> *WHY YES I DID!! NICE BRO!! YOU PUT THAT TOGETHER QUICK- FEELIN THE 503 NEWSPAPER BRO-      :biggrin:
> *


Me to i read the clip the I put on a GOOD show I really cant wait till next year maybe get on the NEXT DVD of yours. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 25 2010, 06:44 PM~18406570
> *yea no shit,
> 
> I decided to ride in the bed of the truck the whole way home to sacramento. for legroom.10 hour ride.. (it had a camper shell, and I had my ipod and a pillow).
> ...


Were wernt looking for a cd D wanted to back up on the freeway and get off to get gass But i didnt want him to get a ticket so i told him to keep going and when we got to the 4th exit thats when u told us we almost lost U :wow: :biggrin: that shit was hella tho.


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Aug 25 2010, 07:05 PM~18406773
> *Were wernt looking for a cd D wanted to back up on the freeway and get off to get gass But i didnt want him to get a ticket so i told him to keep going and when we got to the 4th exit thats when u told us we almost lost U :wow:  :biggrin: that shit was hella tho.
> *


man i was fuckin scared but i dont regret it. :biggrin: if i would of died i hope youd break out the lincoln at my funeral :wow:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 25 2010, 07:07 PM~18406788
> *man i was fuckin scared but i dont regret it.  :biggrin: if i would of died i hope youd break out the lincoln at my funeral :wow:
> *


I got u fam I really liked the drive up and down I would do it in a HEART BEAT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

"I" see you Hendoe


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 26 2010, 08:22 AM~18410732
> *"I" see you Hendoe
> *



ha was good brotha? I need to go back to that lounge ass club bro! I got my demo ready for the owner! I got you cover when you touch down in NorCal! :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

THATS HOW WE DO IT SUPPORTING THE FELLAS


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Sep 5 2010, 11:47 PM~18496168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

